# Cost of tolls from calais to spanish border



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I plan to drive from calais to south of spain

Time is not an issue so I could travel non toll roads

If you have recently travelled all the way through france, do you recall what the tolls cost you, my camper is 3+1/2 tons

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

This will give you the information you want. You will have to insert the vehicle type. Your motorhome is a Class 2 in France (Class 1 in Spain).

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi you might find this helpful 

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/vehicle-classification.html

David


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Hi philbre
Your toll costs taking the tolls will be around £90 to £100 to get from calais to the border of spain,depending which route you take,Hope this post helps,Kind regards Satis


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

satis said:


> Hi philbre
> Your toll costs taking the tolls will be around £90 to £100 to get from calais to the border of spain,depending which route you take,Hope this post helps,Kind regards Satis


Spot on :!:


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

satis said:


> Hi philbre
> Your toll costs taking the tolls will be around £90 to £100 to get from calais to the border of spain,depending which route you take,Hope this post helps,Kind regards Satis


Spot on :!:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I know it is now 12 months since I posted it, but it might be worth taking a look
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-762434-.html#762434


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

satis said:


> Hi philbre
> Your toll costs taking the tolls will be around £90 to £100 to get from calais to the border of spain,depending which route you take,Hope this post helps,Kind regards Satis


That is right as we paid £100 going to Benidorm and £100 back.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

If you use www.viamichelin.com and in 'route preferences' select car/caravan (which is the same toll as a mh) you will get the cost. 
HOWEVER if your mh looks like it is over 3.5t eg. if it is a tag axle or twin rear wheels you risk getting bumped up to class 3 by a vigilant toll booth operator.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*



Jean-Luc said:


> If you use www.viamichelin.com and in 'route preferences' select car/caravan (which is the same toll as a mh) you will get the cost.
> HOWEVER if your mh looks like it is over 3.5t eg. if it is a tag axle or twin rear wheels you risk getting bumped up to class 3 by a vigilant toll booth operator.


TAG axles are likely to be bumped into class 4!

I am presuming the £100 mentioned is a class 2 motorhome, so 3500 kg or less and two axles?

Cheers

Russell


----------

